# Anybody familiar with this type of Bridgeport.?



## pipehack (Dec 5, 2013)

Saw this ad on my local CL. Wondering if it's a good deal?
http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/tls/4230599237.html


----------



## xalky (Dec 5, 2013)

pipehack said:


> Saw this ad on my local CL. Wondering if it's a good deal?http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/tls/4230599237.html


 That's a nice little machine but I think he's asking too much for it, at least in my neck of the woods. I'd say $800 is a good deal. Personally, I wouldn't pay more than that.Marcel


----------



## AlanR (Dec 5, 2013)

Is it better in any way than a mill-drill? It has a smaller table than most.


----------



## Chuck K (Dec 5, 2013)

pipehack said:


> Saw this ad on my local CL. Wondering if it's a good deal?
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/tls/4230599237.html




That's too much for the Chicago area too.  There's no shortage of BPs around here.  I've never had an M head but the ones I've seen were knee mills.  That looks more like a BP M head mounted on a drill press pedestal with an XY table....but I'm no authority on BP M heads.

Chuck


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Dec 5, 2013)

It is a wonderful milling head, with collets.  I am laughing at the proportions of it, but it really comes down to, is the head worth that alone?  I have seen Bridgeport M Heads go for a range of prices, especially with collets, as he is claiming.  It really depends on the condition of that.  It looks clean and well kept enough.

It would be pretty crazy if that was a mint head on a drill press column!  With an Asian "mill table" Hah


Bernie


----------



## xalky (Dec 5, 2013)

Chuck K said:


> That's too much for the Chicago area too.  There's no shortage of BPs around here.  I've never had an M head but the ones I've seen were knee mills.  That looks more like a BP M head mounted on a drill press pedestal with an XY table....but I'm no authority on BP M heads.
> 
> Chuck


I think you're right about it being a BP head on a drill press table. People do some weird stuff. :whistle: I'd say keep looking.


----------



## AlanR (Dec 5, 2013)

Here's a Palmgren table, looks the same. I knew I'd seen that table before.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Palmgren-Co...7?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item3a80ca0b85


----------



## pipehack (Dec 7, 2013)

That the second time it was on CL. I'm passing anyway. Just window shopping now.


----------



## amuller (Dec 7, 2013)

As people are saying, that's a B'port M-head on a drill press, with an XY table on the drill press table.  For that sort of money you can find a mill-drill as such, with an R-8 spindle.

Plus, advertising that as a "Bridgeport Mill" is a bit much.


----------



## Chuck K (Dec 7, 2013)

pipehack said:


> That the second time it was on CL. I'm passing anyway. Just window shopping now.



While your shopping, keep in mind that a BP M head is a lot different than a J head.  Unless you're going to be doing a lot of high speed milling you're probably going to want to steer clear of the m heads.  I don't remember what the low speed on them is, but I'd be surprised if they got down below 400 rpm.  The J head is just a lot more versatile machine.  I know where you can get a Gorton in the Rockford area if thats something you'd be interested in.  Again, not a real low speed machine, but they don't cheat you on iron.

Chuck


----------



## toag (Dec 8, 2013)

Another thing to think about when buying an M head is the collets.  Bridgeport M heads used MT2, BS7 and sometimes a B3.  the B3 is some wacky proprietary collet used only by bridgeport, which means it is rare, and pricey.  Always check before buying one!


----------

